# For ID (Centipedes and millipedes)



## jayvee_austin (Aug 9, 2012)

Please Identify centipedes and millipedes. Locality Luzon, Philippines

















Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 9, 2012)

In centipedes:

1. Rhysida nuda.
2.Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes.

But, I'm not sure of anybody because with one picture only is very difficult to ID this bugs.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## jayvee_austin (Aug 11, 2012)

Androctonus_bic said:


> In centipedes:
> 
> 1. Rhysida nuda.
> 2.Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes.
> ...



Thank you Carles. I'll be uploading more photos for this. I'm just having a hard time taking photos as they won't stay still when I open their home.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Aug 11, 2012)

Im not very good at IDing anything but snakes but i will tell you those are some beatiful centipedes. ive never seen a bright blue one before. only a dark ugly blue one.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 12, 2012)

1 seems to be Otostigmus scaber instead of Rhysida nuda....


----------



## jayvee_austin (Aug 12, 2012)

cantthinkofone said:


> Im not very good at IDing anything but snakes but i will tell you those are some beatiful centipedes. ive never seen a bright blue one before. only a dark ugly blue one.


Thank you cantthinkofone. I really hope that they can be identified properly so I can place the correct tags on their tanks. I'm addicted to them 

---------- Post added 08-13-2012 at 02:03 PM ----------




krabbelspinne said:


> 1 seems to be Otostigmus scaber instead of Rhysida nuda....


 \

Hmm.. I'll try to take more photos for details. I'm just having difficulty right now as they're so skittish


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 13, 2012)

there is an easy way to distinguish Rhysida nuda from Otostigmus scaber, so you don`t need to send more pics:

If the tergites have a ridges, it is O. scaber, if they are plain, it is something else, maybe R. nuda....


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 13, 2012)

I think I've seen the yellow and black millipedes before, do you know how big they are? _Spirobolus bungii_?


----------



## jayvee_austin (Aug 14, 2012)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I think I've seen the yellow and black millipedes before, do you know how big they are? _Spirobolus bungii_?


The largest I have in here is around 8 or 9 inches

---------- Post added 08-14-2012 at 06:41 PM ----------




krabbelspinne said:


> there is an easy way to distinguish Rhysida nuda from Otostigmus scaber, so you don`t need to send more pics:
> 
> If the tergites have a ridges, it is O. scaber, if they are plain, it is something else, maybe R. nuda....



Thanks for that! I do not see any ridges on it's tergites.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 16, 2012)

EandA: In Asia there are more species in yellow and black. I think it is Spirobolus walkeri....


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 16, 2012)

krabbelspinne said:


> EandA: In Asia there are more species in yellow and black. I think it is Spirobolus walkeri....


 Sorry, the ? at the end meant is was just a guess. I was going to guess S. walkeri first but that species sometimes has red bands while S. bungii from China can look exactly like the specimens pictured. It may be neither.


----------

